# اللهجة المصرية : غار - يغور



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

عندما يقول إخواننا المصريون: ما تغور في ستين داهية

ما معنى كلمة " تغور " هنا؟


----------



## ahmedcowon

الفعل "غار" يستخدم بمعنى "ذهب/رحل" ولكن بطريقة مسيئة للشخص الذي يوجه له هذه الفعل . يمكنك أن تقول أنه يحمل نفس معنى "اغرب عن وجهي"


----------



## aarif.aalim

مثال يوضح المعنى:  (قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَاؤُكُمْ غَوْرًا فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِمَاءٍ مَعِينٍ)
الماء الغائر بمعنى: الماء العميق في باطن الأرض، بعيد جداً عن متناول الإنسان.
ومن هذا المعنى يقال في بعض البلدان العربية: غور من قدامي.  أي: اذهب بعيداً جداً.


----------



## emanko

أتفق مع أحمد
غور معناه اذهب بعيدا عني أو أغرب عن وجهي
وفيها إساءة للشخص


----------

